# anyone try AR lures?



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got this AR Crank-50 in my first Tackle Grab pack










Its value is $18.99!! i couldnt imagine buying a lure for that much. It is a hand painted wood lure but i still dont think i could spend that much. Glad i got it for free and cannot wait to try it out!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They're awesome! Just make sure you take care of it. They don't like rocks, but they excel around shallow wood!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> They're awesome! Just make sure you take care of it. They don't like rocks, but they excel around shallow wood!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



awesome! sounds like it would be good in ponds, and weedy/woody lakes...cant wait!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

AR Lures (Arcadia Reef) are a sweet Japanese bait manufacturer. All their baits are hand carved and painted. I've been tempted to buy a bunch as wall art for the man cave


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

thelatrobe33 said:


> AR Lures (Arcadia Reef) are a sweet Japanese bait manufacturer. All their baits are hand carved and painted. I've been tempted to buy a bunch as wall art for the man cave


They would make great decor., but i'd have to pull them down and use them through the spring and again in the fall.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Whats the deal with the tackle grab bag?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome bait!! A definite high end beauty to be sure. Looks like Owner hardware too. What is this "GRAB BAG" you speak of?!

Keep wood baits away from rocks, especially on the cast...but if it gets damaged through the coating you can dry the bait out and then cover the damage with two part epoxy.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Awesome bait!! A definite high end beauty to be sure. Looks like Owner hardware too. What is this "GRAB BAG" you speak of?!
> 
> Keep wood baits away from rocks, especially on the cast...but if it gets damaged through the coating you can dry the bait out and then cover the damage with two part epoxy.


Tackle Grab ran a contest on facebook and if you liked and shared their picture you were entered to win a 3 month membership to their service. Basically each month i get a pack with various lures and terminal tackle to try out and give feedback. The AR Crank-50 was in the first pack. Check out their website! sounds like a sweet service.


----------

